# DS #5201: Ougon no Taiyou: Shikkokunaru Yoake (Japan)



## B-Blue (Oct 27, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6572^^


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 27, 2010)

Damn, didn`t have that on my radar yet. I think I`m gonna wait the month to actually play it but I definitely try the japanese version, just to see how the game looks and feels, even though I`m sure it`s amazing


----------



## ShinyLatios (Oct 27, 2010)

its RELEASED!
AWESOME


----------



## signz (Oct 27, 2010)

Damn it..
On one hand I want to try it now.
On the other hand I want to wait til I get my (German) copy in December.

HALP!


----------



## Charon (Oct 27, 2010)

someone mentioned that some games have additional languages on them already when their release dates are close.
I highly doubt this is the case here (since it's not kirby, where there's barely anything said), but could this be possible? Not like we won't get it in a month but who knows O:


----------



## Goli (Oct 27, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> Damn it..
> On one hand I want to try it now.
> On the other hand I want to wait til I get my (German) copy in December.
> 
> HALP!


Play a bit and you'll have your curiosity satisfied. Then wait for your copy.
@post above: It is possible, other DS games have had them so someone will just have to open the rom and check it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## RoMee (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm gonna wait, I don't want to ruin the experience


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Oct 27, 2010)

aww sad i cant find it


----------



## Romsstar (Oct 27, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> aww sad i cant find it


I can't either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 damn it! I'm freaking out her!


----------



## Depravo (Oct 27, 2010)

Even though the English language version is only a month away there will still be idiots asking for a translation patch.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Oct 27, 2010)

marjan1337 said:
			
		

> someone mentioned that some games have additional languages on them already when their release dates are close.


Yeah like yu-gi-oh or kingdom heart (yeah half translated this one >.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 27, 2010)

HOLY SHIT YES


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 27, 2010)

praying that works on no$gba

GOLDEN FUCKING SUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Romsstar (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone found a download link yet?


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 27, 2010)

GOLDEN SUUUUUUUUUUN NOOOOOO T_T MUST.....LEARN.....JapaNEEESE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...........or just wait I guess  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...hm............


----------



## mameks (Oct 27, 2010)

oooo...shiny


----------



## T-hug (Oct 27, 2010)

Damn.   Kinda wish I still had a DS right now!


----------



## Gh0sti (Oct 27, 2010)

i preordered mine im waiting for this game to be released in America


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 27, 2010)

if it doesnt have english i wont play.. it will spoil the fun


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Oct 27, 2010)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Damn.   Kinda wish I still had a DS right now!


you could visit your local pawnshops
my pawnshop sells DS Lites for about 79.99


----------



## Berthenk (Oct 27, 2010)

Fuck yeah I'm excited! Can't wait to play et. Too bad I can't find it.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 27, 2010)

me neither


----------



## HBK (Oct 27, 2010)

This is like Pokémon, give it an hour or so and it'll be on the more popular websites soon enough.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 27, 2010)

omg!!! I'm gonna wait though until the english release. Definitely buying this!


----------



## Takanato (Oct 27, 2010)

Omfg..Sims 3, Star Wars Unleashed and this...at the same day...wtf rofl


----------



## Mbmax (Oct 27, 2010)

Zzy from the Chinese Ezflash forum, reported this game ok on EZ5i + k3.0ob3.
It require the special mode to be enabled.

I suppose it's also ok on iSmart Premium + k1.03 that was just released with the special mode.


----------



## Endrit49 (Oct 27, 2010)

holy fuck, its finally released

*Posts merged*

too much good games to play


----------



## gillman (Oct 27, 2010)

Probably just gonna play a few minutes of this and then turn it off and wait for the US release coming next month.

Some quick googling didn't turn anything up so I'll check later I guess.

If my past, 12 year old, self knew it would take this long for GS3, he would have been pretty mad.

On the topic of whether this will have English, the short difference in release dates between the J and U release makes me think
there's a higher chance than usual, but I'm guessing there probably won't be.  I'm more worried about AP.


----------



## HBK (Oct 27, 2010)

Well, if the EZVi plays it, then AK should be fine, especially with 1.8.1.


----------



## marcus69 (Oct 27, 2010)

yesss,
next usa and Italy.

works on wood r4?


----------



## HBK (Oct 27, 2010)

marcus69 said:
			
		

> yesss,
> next usa and Italy.
> 
> works on wood r4?



It should work, yes. Can't confirm, but the Wood firmware is pretty good when dealing with AP, at least from past experience.

It can't be worse than Poke, now can it?


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 27, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> It can't be worse than Poke, now can it?


Hope not
I miss the good old gba days when AP only meant "A" and "P"


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Oct 27, 2010)

maybe they removed the AP before Releasing it
Remember they did that when Phantasy Star DS (U) came out


----------



## Creqaw (Oct 27, 2010)

I wonder where gbatemp gets their information on stuff like this and I have the feeling that this game will not be working with the CycloDS.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 27, 2010)

GAHHHHHHH
Im playing through 1 and 2 again and ill ask for the for christmas. 
I never actually beat 2, cause in the Mars lighthouse when the mars star get stolen and you beat karst and whoever the other one is, they are supposed to give it back right? Well it said they gave it back but it never showed up in my inventory. I was pissed so there was no way advance further.


----------



## MaxiPower90 (Oct 27, 2010)

so the game should be with us a little bit later on yes?


----------



## Berthenk (Oct 27, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> GAHHHHHHH
> Im playing through 1 and 2 again and ill ask for the for christmas.
> I never actually beat 2, cause in the Mars lighthouse when the mars star get stolen and you beat karst and whoever the other one is, they are supposed to give it back right? Well it said they gave it back but it never showed up in my inventory. I was pissed so there was no way advance further.


As far as I know, it's in one of those Mytrhil Bags. You only needed to advance further in the lighthouse and you'd be able to beat the game.


----------



## MaxiPower90 (Oct 27, 2010)

Im literally foaming at the mouth, and i have to go to work now... gah... the lord hates me


----------



## roxas855tw (Oct 27, 2010)

Good News for Ak2i
Using AKAIO 1.8.1 + Bypass Piracy Option Enabled
It is able to play & save the game


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 27, 2010)

good to hear that the game works with AKAIO!!



			
				MaxiPower90 said:
			
		

> Im literally foaming at the mouth, and i have to go to work now... gah... the lord hates me


dont worry "god hates us all" -slayer


----------



## Creqaw (Oct 27, 2010)

roxas855tw said:
			
		

> Good News for Ak2i
> Using AKAIO 1.8.1 + Bypass Piracy Option Enabled
> It is able to play & save the game


Is it Japanese or does it have English enabled?


----------



## roxas855tw (Oct 27, 2010)

Django0 said:
			
		

> roxas855tw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, Japanese Only


----------



## MaxiPower90 (Oct 27, 2010)

i think i have it... YES somethings downloading.. sorry cant post links, any way i can share?


----------



## Creqaw (Oct 27, 2010)

MaxiPower90 said:
			
		

> i think i have it... YES somethings downloading.. sorry cant post links, any way i can share?


I'm pretty sure that it's not allowed either but PM?


----------



## Goli (Oct 27, 2010)

You can't. So edit your posts before a mod has to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I found it too ?. I think everybody is downloading from the same place since it's gonna take like an hour for it to finish...


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 27, 2010)

I have found it too. Lets hope that is not fake
this takes forever...
35MB of 140.56 MB (at 103 Kb/s)


----------



## MaxiPower90 (Oct 27, 2010)

i got my link of some twitter and yes 5290

WOOOOOOOOIO 

im in work in 40 mins and it gonna take 30 mins to download

OMG 10 mins to test it and walk to work, im screwed


----------



## Berthenk (Oct 27, 2010)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> I have found it too. Lets hope that is not fake
> this takes forever...
> 35MB of 140.56 MB (at 103 Kb/s)


Three minutes left for me, gonna check it out a.s.a.p.


----------



## Creqaw (Oct 27, 2010)

Found it on some blog 8 minutes remaining.


----------



## Berthenk (Oct 27, 2010)

Aww man, since when does double clicking a download in progress pauze it!? Fuck, now I've gotta redownload it completely...


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 27, 2010)

3 minutes!!!!!


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Oct 27, 2010)

OK i found it now lol


----------



## Endrit49 (Oct 27, 2010)

nvm


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 27, 2010)

10 min left for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am playing God Eater Burst to pass the time lol


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 27, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
white screen in NO$GBA

it works on Desmume...... like shit


----------



## Creqaw (Oct 27, 2010)

It seems that the bigger sites have the download now.


----------



## MaxiPower90 (Oct 27, 2010)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
> white screen in NO$GBA
> 
> it works on Desmume...... like shit



your confirming it is indeed the rom then?

good stuff i have two flashcarts

bound to work on one


----------



## TerraPhantm (Oct 27, 2010)

So definitely no english? It's not like how OoT was on the n64 where you only had to flip a byte in the rom to change the language? I'd check myself but I'm not done with class for another few hours yet


----------



## Creqaw (Oct 27, 2010)

Great my SD adapter is somewhat broken and transfers at >1 MB/s
//edit Black screen with latest wood firmware, now to try CycloDS.


----------



## Berthenk (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm playing right now, no problems so far on my DSTWO. Just watched the intro with the story up untill now (I assume)/ Graphics, even while only in the intro, are fucking amazing. No, for real. Haven't seen anything like it before. And as always, the sound is amazing. Though I'm using my Creative Fatal1ty headphones here. Too bad the intro takes long, though it's probably just me not being able to read Japanese. I'm really excited for the English release!


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 27, 2010)

On Desmume works with sound and graphical errors. And off course.... turtle speed.


----------



## Creqaw (Oct 27, 2010)

CycloDS gives black screens too, guess I'll wait till the English version is out.


----------



## altorn (Oct 27, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> You can't. So edit your posts before a mod has to!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



probably, "A POPULAR (starts with U) SERVER" is the server im getting it from.
and the site that gave me the link starts with letter N. lolzzz

@django - teamcyclops might release a patch later lol
wanna try this game out


----------



## Pablo3DS (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm waiting for the USA version. When will launch?


----------



## altorn (Oct 27, 2010)

Pablo3DS said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for the USA version. When will launch?



nov 29.


----------



## Creqaw (Oct 27, 2010)

altorn said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As if, they haven't released an update for months, I'm better off waiting for wood.


----------



## ben_not_benny (Oct 27, 2010)

I preordered the US version.

Trying out the JP release now... so excited!


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 27, 2010)

It works on no$gba! you have to use No$Zoomer and tick EX0. ah... works like shit too


----------



## James Bond (Oct 27, 2010)

Where I can download the japanese version? Thanks


----------



## Charon (Oct 27, 2010)

James Bond said:
			
		

> Where I can download the japanese version? Thanks


How do these people create accounts?


----------



## Creqaw (Oct 27, 2010)

James Bond said:
			
		

> Where I can download the japanese version? Thanks


You're not allowed to ask for ROMs.


----------



## Goli (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm not too savvy on these kind of things but I'm pretty sure the rom contains at least certain files in other languages: 



Spoiler


----------



## Romsstar (Oct 27, 2010)

frickin works on AK2 with AKAIO 1.8 and Bypass Piracy enabled. Don't know how far yet though


----------



## Creqaw (Oct 27, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> I'm not too savvy on these kind of things but I'm pretty sure the rom contains at least certain files in other languages:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Well did you try renaming some files and repacking the rom?


----------



## Sheikonh (Oct 27, 2010)

In EZ-Flash Vi works fine if you put the special mode in number 6, as same as KH Re:Coded


----------



## Goli (Oct 27, 2010)

Django0 said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in the process of doing it.
Ooohh! Exciting.


----------



## Crahlo (Oct 27, 2010)

White screen on DSOnei with last EOS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Goli => Awesome news man!


----------



## Baptong (Oct 27, 2010)

OMG, this game is friggen amazing.


----------



## Silent Storm (Oct 27, 2010)

Best intro I have seen out of any ds game so far.

Gonna see how this plays out, if I like it I am gonna be spending a lot this christmas.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Oct 27, 2010)

This Game Has AP
Black Screen when booting the rom
Using iTouch 2i


----------



## Romsstar (Oct 27, 2010)

This game features an AWESOME function.
in every dialogue while tapping L or R you get the frickin reading of the kanji in hiragana.
Damn this game even got educational right now.
And even a mediocre japanese speaker can understannd it.XD
Love you Camelot!


----------



## Kiekoes (Oct 27, 2010)

I just shat brix omg


----------



## Yuan (Oct 27, 2010)

Romsstar said:
			
		

> frickin works on AK2 with AKAIO 1.8 and Bypass Piracy enabled. Don't know how far yet though



It worked here even without it.


----------



## Goli (Oct 27, 2010)

I couldn't get it to work after renaming every file, it just boots to a black screen.
*plays in japanese*


----------



## Ephidiel (Oct 27, 2010)

doesn't work on my AK2i >___> even with AntiPiracy Bypass enabled


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 27, 2010)

If you're playing on a DSTWO (probably all other flashcarts too, but I haven't tried them yet): don't trim the game. It'll just boot to a white screen.


----------



## Yuan (Oct 27, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> If you're playing on a DSTWO (probably all other flashcarts too, but I haven't tried them yet): don't trim the game. It'll just boot to a white screen.



On AKAIO 1.8.1 it works even trimmed and without piracy bypass.


----------



## Goli (Oct 27, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah! That must be why it gives me a black screen on Desmume and white on No$gba with the modified version I did.
Maybe said version works in AKAIO, since after repacking a rom with dslazy it trims them automatically 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Oct 27, 2010)

do you think the save of the Japanese one will work in the English one when leaked in a month(hope fully sooner)?  i remember the pokemon heartgold Japanese save worked with the English rom


----------



## Necron (Oct 27, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> I couldn't get it to work after renaming every file, it just boots to a black screen.
> *plays in japanese*


Maybe it is for some kind of gba link? (pretty much dead now, considering the DSi)


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 27, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> If you're playing on a DSTWO (probably all other flashcarts too, but I haven't tried them yet): don't trim the game. It'll just boot to a white screen.


if you use clean mode this white screen won t show up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and i already tried to rename the files the save screen thingy show up but then black screen so the files are encrypted there is a specific file that contains the pointers so we need someone to find that file


----------



## Ephidiel (Oct 27, 2010)

i'm on the DSiXL with my Acekard2i and Akaio 1.8.1 
the game boots to a blackscreen what should i do >__>


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Oct 27, 2010)

why wont this work on iTouch 2 i get a black screen


----------



## altorn (Oct 27, 2010)

yup CycloDS gets black screen here as well.
patch!


----------



## digipokemaster (Oct 27, 2010)

i got a black screen as well


----------



## Romsstar (Oct 27, 2010)

Ephidiel said:
			
		

> i'm on the DSiXL with my Acekard2i and Akaio 1.8.1
> the game boots to a blackscreen what should i do >__>


Enable Antipiracy Bypass for the game. 
Did the job for me.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 27, 2010)

To No$GBA users:
1) tick EX0. Otherwise you will get a white screen
2) tick EX5. Surprisingly this fix the slowdown problems
3) use opengl render. Otherwise you will see all like a wireframe.
Using opengl render will cause the dialog box to glitch up


----------



## Ephidiel (Oct 27, 2010)

Romsstar said:
			
		

> Ephidiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tried 
still Black Screen


----------



## Romsstar (Oct 27, 2010)

Ephidiel said:
			
		

> Romsstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to set that in the settings of the Game so enable it specially for the game so its not on Default but on Enabled not for the Settings but for the Game. try that.


----------



## Creqaw (Oct 27, 2010)

hm searching the game id results in nothing, guess I'll wait till tomorrow and hope a patch will be out.


----------



## Ephidiel (Oct 27, 2010)

Romsstar said:
			
		

> Ephidiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea thats what i tried
did not work boots into blackscreen
tried it on 2 different AK2i


----------



## gbsatti (Oct 27, 2010)

yeah just use the clean mode on dstwo it'll work fine, but i think graphics are bad compared to dragon quest...


----------



## haures (Oct 27, 2010)

gbsatti said:
			
		

> yeah just use the clean mode on dstwo it'll work fine, but i think graphics are bad compared to dragon quest...


Just see some battle animation and summon's sprites, then let's judge...
However the two games are totally different so they can't be compared.


----------



## altorn (Oct 27, 2010)

haures said:
			
		

> gbsatti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah, they cant be compared because GS3 > DQ9


----------



## gbsatti (Oct 27, 2010)

altorn said:
			
		

> haures said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hope that's true


----------



## Pablo3DS (Oct 27, 2010)

altorn said:
			
		

> Pablo3DS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks xD !


----------



## Ishidori (Oct 27, 2010)

I know this is japanese, but F*CK!!!! I'm going to try it anyway. October has been nice to my DS (Last Window, Layton, FF 4WoL, Lufia, Super Scribblenauts). 

Well let's take a peep on it.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Oct 27, 2010)

So does this game have AP and if so 
are they working on a fix


----------



## Crahlo (Oct 27, 2010)

There is an AP. Yes.

And the fix... don't know.


----------



## Ishidori (Oct 27, 2010)

Hmmm. it seem doesn't work on Wood R4 v1.14.2. Probably for tomorrow it will be a pacth.


----------



## Berthenk (Oct 27, 2010)

gbsatti said:
			
		

> altorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it's true, I think Dark Dawn's much better than DQ9. Though I somehow can't continue because Karis is blocking my way out of the cottage.


----------



## Ephidiel (Oct 27, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> gbsatti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get the weapon from Matthews Room and the glove from upstairs 
still can't play the game >___> i know from the leak footage


----------



## andy122 (Oct 27, 2010)

erm with matthew look around the house and find the chests you should get one sword and one armlet guard. Then on the bottom floor where karis is go into the living room and search the bookshelves until you find a book. Then you should be able to leave i think. ( gave up after I got the 6 djinn since desmume is super slow) guess i'll wait till some one creates a patch for it then i can play it on my R4


----------



## Creqaw (Oct 27, 2010)

Is it me or did this just get stickied and unstickied without a reason?


----------



## altorn (Oct 27, 2010)

no$gba 2.6a doesnt work with this game either?
i can't find EX0, etc...

DESMUME plays this game smoothly but the screen is shaky.


----------



## granville (Oct 27, 2010)

This doesn't really work correctly on any emulator. Best just to wait for desmume 0.9.7, which is said to be coming soon. For it to work on no$gba, you need an extra program called no$zoomer. It's kind of a frontend and contains some extra options for no$gba. Desmume meanwhile, plays the game slow (regardless of your pc's power), the graphics are glitchy, and the sound is garbled most of the time. If you wish to emulate the game, you'll have to wait a bit until the desmume developers update their emulator. Patience.


----------



## TerraPhantm (Oct 27, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> This doesn't really work correctly on any emulator. Best just to wait for desmume 0.9.7, which is said to be coming soon. For it to work on no$gba, you need an extra program called no$zoomer. It's kind of a frontend and contains some extra options for no$gba. Desmume meanwhile, plays the game slow (regardless of your pc's power), the graphics are glitchy, and the sound is garbled most of the time. If you wish to emulate the game, you'll have to wait a bit until the desmume developers update their emulator. Patience.



I didn't get very far, but it's playing at 60fps on my PC, and the sound is fine if I hit the "shut up" button. FWIW, I'm running x64 w/ an ATI 5870 and a Core i7 @ 4.0 GHz


----------



## altorn (Oct 27, 2010)

i have a cycloDS too. but i really want to see the intro.
actually 0.9.6 of desmume plays the intro very smoothly, so smooth that it's shaky. sound is good too, not garbled. (awesome ATI Radeon HD 5850 + 3.7Ghz AMD Phenom II x4)

even with the SHUT UP on or off, same good sound.


----------



## pilladoll (Oct 27, 2010)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
> white screen in NO$GBA
> 
> it works on Desmume...... like shit


really?

i got black screen on desmume


----------



## altorn (Oct 27, 2010)

pilladoll said:
			
		

> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




im playing with desmume 0.9.6 right now. i dont like the new
emoticon styles.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the intro music made me shed a tear of
joy... i just wish it was english text. lol

anyway, WHO THE FUCK IS GARET'S WIFE, MIA??
So Isaac married Jenna right?
Im sure Felix and Sheba married too.
How about Piers and Ivan??


----------



## TerraPhantm (Oct 27, 2010)

I tried changing it to english by changing the header from BO5J to BO5E - doesn't look like the complete english is on the game though. The main logo changes, but then the text in the intro is all screwed up Japanese... too bad. Unless there's more stuff to change maybe?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 27, 2010)

^ why would they only translate a little of the game to english? XD


----------



## altorn (Oct 27, 2010)

terraphantom, where do you change the text in desmume??


----------



## HoTsHoT89 (Oct 27, 2010)

US cover on the Japanese copy... we must be getting close. They wouldn't include the files for the US release unless for some specific reason?


----------



## TerraPhantm (Oct 27, 2010)

altorn said:
			
		

> terraphantom, where do you change the text in desmume??



I hex-edited the ROM itself and then loaded it in desmume


----------



## Goli (Oct 27, 2010)

Using DSbuff you can change the header easily too.


----------



## Black_Knight_666 (Oct 27, 2010)

How well does the game run with scds2??


----------



## Zaertix (Oct 27, 2010)

I can't it to load on my DSTWO.. Even in clean mode.. It still white screens


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 27, 2010)

Black_Knight_666 said:
			
		

> How well does the game run with scds2??


For some season it runs fine in Clean Mode.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 27, 2010)

try change the header to:
bt_cv_0_a_1EN


----------



## Jarutais (Oct 27, 2010)

Black screen on EDGE DS too...

Gotta wait a few more days for a fix


----------



## Romsstar (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone got the first Jupter Djinn already? Damn I can't get it.lol


----------



## TerraPhantm (Oct 27, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> try change the header to:
> bt_cv_0_a_1EN



That's too long. The header is just a 4 character string. In this case the japanese is BO5J.


----------



## Goli (Oct 27, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> try change the header to:
> bt_cv_0_a_1EN


That's not the header, that's one of the many internal files that follow the "xxx_(insert number here)(insert language name here).bin" pattern. That's why I think the translation is complete, due to the presence of those files. You're just saying nonsense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 27, 2010)

I havn't started playing yet, but I have downloaded it.


----------



## Creqaw (Oct 27, 2010)

So what happens if you delete the non Japanese files? Does it effect anything?


----------



## Soaline (Oct 27, 2010)

Black Screen too with R4SDHC 1.27
I have to wait until the european release, december 10 ... tooooo long !!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Schlupi (Oct 27, 2010)

Sweet. It is out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will try to dick around with the ROM and its english data and see if I can uncover anything.


----------



## Zaertix (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah so I reformatted my micro, re-did 1.08 and put the clean rom on my cart, and nothing nothing nothing. Just a white screen.

What the heck.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 27, 2010)

*sigh*
This will be the toughest month of my life.


----------



## Romsstar (Oct 27, 2010)

ok tried replacing the original _a files with _a_1EN. apparently it is not that easy and game won't start after that ( I just switched  1EN for the original and vice versa)

Also I wonder who suggested changing the header as this won't affect anything actually.lol


----------



## TerraPhantm (Oct 27, 2010)

Romsstar said:
			
		

> ok tried replacing the original _a files with _a_1EN. apparently it is not that easy and game won't start after that ( I just switched  1EN for the original and vice versa)
> 
> Also I wonder who suggested changing the header as this won't affect anything actually.lol



Changing the header *did* affect things - the main logo changed to English. Other stuff changes as if it's corrupted though. I'll post the image again







That was just by changing the last character in the header from J to E


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 27, 2010)

What about changing it to U?


----------



## TerraPhantm (Oct 27, 2010)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> What about changing it to U?



No effect - everything stays Japanese


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 27, 2010)

TerraPhantm said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh. Ok Then.

So somebody HAS tried to replace the english files into the Japanese AND change the header? No dice? How about trying one of the other non-english files?


----------



## Chaotik (Oct 27, 2010)

*THIS.IS.AWESOME.*

I'm getting some weird deja-vu from when Dragon Quest IV JP was released and people managed to unlock the other languages. How was that resolved, anyway?


----------



## Romsstar (Oct 27, 2010)

TerraPhantm said:
			
		

> Romsstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sry you are right but it seems only to hold true for the E and explanation is that there is only the english logo present yet.
But changing to G, U, I and any other letter present in the files does nothing.


----------



## Creqaw (Oct 27, 2010)

TerraPhantm said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Changing to U caused black screens instead of staying Japanese.


----------



## TerraPhantm (Oct 27, 2010)

Django0 said:
			
		

> TerraPhantm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Emulator or on the DS? I'm running in an emulator, and there seems to be no change w/ any letter except E


----------



## Creqaw (Oct 27, 2010)

TerraPhantm said:
			
		

> Django0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried it again and it didn't seemed to freeze, might had a corrupt file.


----------



## Romsstar (Oct 27, 2010)

hmm probably if you replace the files when game is booting the difference between filesize becomes an issue.
which means that by adding 0s you could get the same size and the game would believe it loads the same file.

which is btw totally a possible idea since the japanese files are always a tack bigger than the english ones so you could add zeros to match the size and try again. I wonder what that would do.

I'm sleepy so can't do that today but I think that would be worth a try.


----------



## MaxiPower90 (Oct 27, 2010)

hey could someone compress there emulator that is set up for Dark dawn and upload it somewere and PM me it...

please, it was me that announced the leak hours ago and well i cant get it going... help me out folks


----------



## darkspirit456 (Oct 27, 2010)

MaxiPower90 said:
			
		

> hey could someone compress there emulator that is set up for Dark dawn and upload it somewere and PM me it...
> 
> please, it was me that announced the leak hours ago and well i cant get it going... help me out folks



DeSmuMe r3823 by Pong work great for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 able to boot and stuff ^.^ but it's buggy though =/

Download Here


----------



## Zaertix (Oct 27, 2010)

-sobs- I guess my DSTWO is gonna be a jerkface and not work :/


----------



## basher11 (Oct 27, 2010)

i never played golden sun before.
i think this would change my mind with everyone's positive comments on this game.


----------



## darkevia (Oct 27, 2010)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG IT'S HEREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe

Well Japanese version anyways.

SO CONFUSED, I don't wanna ruin it, but it's in Japanese so I won't understand and.. >_


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 27, 2010)

Zaertix said:
			
		

> -sobs- I guess my DSTWO is gonna be a jerkface and not work :/



Try Clean mode.


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 27, 2010)

Played up until the first battle. Feels like a true sequel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SO hyped to play the US release even more so now. I really can't wait!


----------



## grape_garden (Oct 27, 2010)

M3 DS Real user here, confirming that it doesn't work on the latest Touchpod or Sakura firmware. Black screens.


----------



## Logits (Oct 28, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> i never played golden sun before.
> i think this would change my mind with everyone's positive comments on this game.




Well the two first ones were among the best RPG on the GBA. Like in the top 5 for me with Sword of mana and FF.


Still hesitating whether I'll try it at once or wait for a full surprise when there is an english or european version...


----------



## Reiliar (Oct 28, 2010)

Someone can tell me which settings I have to enable/disable on Acekard2i ? 
Even with "bypass antipiracy" enabled, it doesn't work. Thank you !


----------



## Zaertix (Oct 28, 2010)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Zaertix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've tried clean mode. I've tried 7 different sources, I've tried everything I can think of even reformatting my 16 gb and my 8 gb, and nothing works... >.> I think my DSTWO just hates me.


----------



## darkspirit456 (Oct 28, 2010)

Reiliar said:
			
		

> Someone can tell me which settings I have to enable/disable on Acekard2i ?
> Even with "bypass antipiracy" enabled, it doesn't work. Thank you !


It work for me, try to back up your games then format your card and re-download AKAIO 1.8.1?

It SHOULD work for all Acekard user.

DSTT didn't work but Acekard with AKAIO did! Not regretting buying an Acekard


----------



## Black_Knight_666 (Oct 28, 2010)

Whats ur sd card brand??


----------



## Opium (Oct 28, 2010)

I believe the game has the English language version tucked away inside it. It definately has all the menus and English background pictures etc. And also under the folder msg (which I believe is the actual text script for the game) each part of the script (labelled after different areas of the game) has 7 different versions. 

For example: msg_apl_temple.dat1 all the way to msg_apl_temple.dat7 for each section. English is .dat1 So somehow we need the rom to recognise 1 instead of the japanese version. But I think it's all in there.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 28, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Even though the English language version is only a month away there will still be idiots asking for a translation patch.





It comes with secret languages (multi-8)

bt_cv_0_a         - > Japanese
bt_cv_0_a_1EN     - > USA English
bt_cv_0_a_2GE     - > German
bt_cv_0_a_3FR     - > French
bt_cv_0_a_4IT     - > Italian
bt_cv_0_a_5SP     - > American Spanish
bt_cv_0_a_6UK     - > United Kingdom English
bt_cv_0_a_7EUSP   - > Spain Spanish

However repacking with DSlazy gets a black screen...would be awesome if we could get this working in english now!


----------



## dib (Oct 28, 2010)

It's silly to obsess over translating it when the game will be out next month, not six months or eight months from now.  I've barely had time for Lufia as it is, plus there are casual games like Sims 3 and Rock Band that look interesting.

But Golden Sun has turned out amazing.  We've seen the hardware pushed by games like Tales of Innocence, but this has more style on top of it.  These were the best games on the GBA and Camelot have done it again.


----------



## Zaertix (Oct 28, 2010)

So apparently my 16 gb micro sd card has issues with the DSTWO and wouldn't let me load Golden Sun on it, but my 2gb did... So now I'm gonna play -squeal-


----------



## ball2012003 (Oct 28, 2010)

I hope there will be another sequel after this one for the 3ds, or even a prequel I dont care as long as its golden sun.


----------



## Reiliar (Oct 28, 2010)

darkspirit456 said:
			
		

> Reiliar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried, but nothing. Other settings?


----------



## basher11 (Oct 28, 2010)

those who are trying to change the text get a black screen because:

the .dat is the japanese text, and switching it with the .dat1 and so forth causes it to freeze. i checked the file sizes and the .dat (japanese text, or so...) is a much greater size than the .dat1, etc.

.dat would be 100bytes and up or something and the .dat1 etc are only 10 bytes.


----------



## TerraPhantm (Oct 28, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> those who are trying to change the text get a black screen because:
> 
> the .dat is the japanese text, and switching it with the .dat1 and so forth causes it to freeze. i checked the file sizes and the .dat (japanese text, or so...) is a much greater size than the .dat1, etc.
> 
> .dat would be 100bytes and up or something and the .dat1 etc are only 10 bytes.



Yea it seems you're right. This isn't the case for *every* file, which is why I guess some things show up and others don't. I bet the larger non-Japanese files are left over from the E3 demo (I saw a bunch of files related to E3). Too bad. At least we don't have to wait nearly a year like w/ TLA though. Since changing the header sorta changes the language, I'm guessing they were originally planning a same day US-Japan launch, but the translators were behind schedule.

Is it possible that this isn't a clean dump? I don't know why that would only corrupt non-Japanese files, but I'm just trying to think of all the possibilities.


----------



## basher11 (Oct 28, 2010)

it can't be a bad dump. it wouldn't affect the game files at all.


----------



## Romsstar (Oct 28, 2010)

anyone got the first jupiter djin in the goma hill? I can't get him at all.


----------



## EnigmaBlade (Oct 28, 2010)

Works on my Supercard DS2!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am using EOS 1.08, 8gb sdhc (i dont think it has a brand name, because the sd is black with no mention of a name  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## altorn (Oct 28, 2010)

i stopped playing.
i can't spoil anything else.


----------



## ball2012003 (Oct 28, 2010)

altorn said:
			
		

> i stopped playing.
> i can't spoil anything else.


Same here but also because it froze on me when i got to the world map.(must have been a sign to tell me to stop playing)
Anyway, seems like a great game and a true sequel.(gameplay-wise)


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 28, 2010)

Alright! Let's try this games right now.


----------



## mightymage (Oct 28, 2010)

golden sun hell yea
mightymage's enispay UN LEASHED cosmic cum


----------



## cornaljoe (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice, it's already out!  And I see the all languages are already included.  That should mean a cheat can be used to activate the hidden languages.  Anyone working on it?


----------



## gamefreak94 (Oct 28, 2010)

Could i still play this even if i didn't finish Part 1 or 2


----------



## Taichi24 (Oct 28, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> Could i still play this even if i didn't finish Part 1 or 2


Yeah you can.  It makes references to the first two with the in-game encyclopedia.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Oct 28, 2010)

Taichi24 said:
			
		

> gamefreak94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay thanks! Won't be playing this now until the game is released in US or this is hacked, whichever comes first.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Oct 28, 2010)

What's the point of this one? The US release is merely a month away.


----------



## Zaertix (Oct 28, 2010)

I honestly can't wait for the US release, I just wanted to get it working lol


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Oct 28, 2010)

cornaljoe said:
			
		

> Nice, it's already out!  And I see the all languages are already included.  That should mean a cheat can be used to activate the hidden languages.  Anyone working on it?



A crack to change the language could be coming soon. God I sure hope so.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Oct 28, 2010)

Why bother getting a language translation, the US version is coming out shortly in a few weeks.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Oct 28, 2010)

how_do_i_do_that said:
			
		

> Why bother getting a language translation, the US version is coming out shortly in a few weeks.



Did you read? It's not a translation, the files for 6 other languages are already there, you just need to do something to switch to those languages, but it's impossible at the moment


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 28, 2010)

There isn't a full English script in the JPN game.  The best explanation is that it's leftovers from the English E3 demo, so it's very incomplete.


----------



## Zaertix (Oct 28, 2010)

-sets up his tent outside his DS for his stick figure self- Time to start hibernating... man I'm bored.

But yeah I was looking forward to the english intro screen, but it whitescreened so here I am back to Jap.

By the way, I don't think a cheat would suffice. YOu'd need a patch, jus' sayin.


----------



## cruznik71450 (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm just gonna wait till US release. I want to play through 1&2 before I play this. It'll be all the more fun hitting it like a trilogy. Plus I'm playing Four Heroes of Light, Professor Layton Unwound Future, One Piece Gigant Battle and that is just on DS lol.


----------



## Aikakaka (Oct 28, 2010)

its worked on my akaio 1.8.1 by activates by pass and hold down B botton at loading screen , if anyone want confirm this go ahead


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 28, 2010)

I didnt notice this was GS. Oh well. Can't understand JAP so I'll wait for the U release >_


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 28, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I didnt notice this was GS. Oh well. Can't understand JAP so I'll wait for the U release >_


----------



## Ephidiel (Oct 28, 2010)

Aikakaka said:
			
		

> its worked on my akaio 1.8.1 by activates by pass and hold down B botton at loading screen , if anyone want confirm this go ahead


i'll try this when 'm home from work 
but pls tell me what effect should holding B while loading have?`
first time i heard of that


----------



## Jax2004 (Oct 28, 2010)

For R4 Original

*Wood R4 1.15*
http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=22028


----------



## padoca85 (Oct 28, 2010)

waiting for a Wood r4ids/gold 1.15 version


----------



## Berthenk (Oct 28, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> What's the point of this one? The US release is merely a month away.


What's the point of releasing the English version of a game in Japan? Oh wait, there is none. The Japanese version is not supposed to be play outside of the places where people speak Japanese. You should consider yourself lucky that you're able to play the Japanese version, not whine about why the English version ain't out yet or that "there ain't no fucking point to fucking release this because the fucking US release is merely a fucking month away". Seriously, what's wrong with you? Without the guys at Camelot we wouldn't be and wouldn't have been able to enjoy Dark Dawn and the first two games.


----------



## Phazon13 (Oct 28, 2010)

Just gonna play the jap version to see how it looks like. I've already pre-ordered it so let's wait untill 10th of december


----------



## doku (Oct 28, 2010)

Not sure if anyone's posted this already but I'm running this almost fine on my DSi with AKAIO 1.8.1 after the first try. The first time, it black screened after putting my name in at the naming screen. Rebooted without changing the name this time and it went through the intro and I seemed to be playing it just fine. Fast forward to after being tutored on how to equip stuff and save where you're in the house, I open up the menu and decide "I can't really do anything in the menu right now actually so I'll close it." Next thing I know, I get thrown into a battle without a sword against this large wooden machine tricked out to look like a three headed dragon. This happens every time you close the menu. Isaac's kid doesn't even stand a chance. I've tried running around without going into the menu to see if I can progress anymore. The green haired girl blocks you off from leaving the house and examining things around the house just constantly gives you coins over and over again probably saying how big of a jew you are in Japanese. If you go upstairs you can look through the telescope which instead puts you in this completely black room with what I'm guessing is the texture of the sun and landscape that you're supposed to see normally through the telescope. I would say you can't go any further than this.

The folks at Camelot must be really funny people... or maybe just evil.


----------



## Haloboy47 (Oct 28, 2010)

First of all, I want to say that Doku is lovely. Golden Sun is the best game ever. I spent so much time on it as a kid. Remember Reach.


----------



## Jarutais (Oct 28, 2010)

I hope someone works on a rom in order to disable this anti piracy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






They did it so fast with spirit tracks


----------



## signz (Oct 28, 2010)

Phazon13 said:
			
		

> Just gonna play the jap version to see how it looks like. I've already pre-ordered it so let's wait untill 10th of december


Same here, played through the epilogue (like a demo version), then deleted it. Now waiting for my copy to arrive in December.


----------



## Berthenk (Oct 28, 2010)

doku said:
			
		

> Not sure if anyone's posted this already but I'm running this almost fine on my DSi with AKAIO 1.8.1 after the first try. The first time, it black screened after putting my name in at the naming screen. Rebooted without changing the name this time and it went through the intro and I seemed to be playing it just fine. Fast forward to after being tutored on how to equip stuff and save where you're in the house, I open up the menu and decide "I can't really do anything in the menu right now actually so I'll close it." Next thing I know, I get thrown into a battle without a sword against this large wooden machine tricked out to look like a three headed dragon. This happens every time you close the menu. Isaac's kid doesn't even stand a chance. I've tried running around without going into the menu to see if I can progress anymore. The green haired girl blocks you off from leaving the house and examining things around the house just constantly gives you coins over and over again probably saying how big of a jew you are in Japanese. If you go upstairs you can look through the telescope which instead puts you in this completely black room with what I'm guessing is the texture of the sun and landscape that you're supposed to see normally through the telescope. I would say you can't go any further than this.
> 
> The folks at Camelot must be really funny people... or maybe just evil.


You're doing it wrong! You're supposed to "use" a sort of book, showing some weird shizzle about the first game. About how Jenna, Issaac and Garet find out about Saturos and Menardi, and Jenna getting kidnapped, etc. It's funny to see the art.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Oct 28, 2010)

no fix for iTouch 2 
awwww :/


----------



## digipokemaster (Oct 28, 2010)

is there any patch for it yet? just want to know


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Oct 28, 2010)

where is kim yom?
or RCP?


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Oct 28, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You didn't understand what I said because you are either a kid, a troll or incredibly stupid. What I meant is that there is no point of playing the japanese version when the US release is a month away.

In other words, wait for the US version instead of playing this.


----------



## Goli (Oct 28, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Berthenk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or learn japanese and play it. O:


----------



## Romsstar (Oct 28, 2010)

Seriously Camelot was kind enough to give every kanji in this game even its reading so that even incredibly lazy people capable of reading hiragana and katakana only can understand dialogues in this game.
I mean this is the first game I see that has this incredible feature so stop whining about the non presence of english and learn japanese instead which makes fun anyways.


----------



## w4yn3 (Oct 28, 2010)

Is there any way to get this to work with M3 DS Real yet?


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Oct 28, 2010)

w4yn3 said:
			
		

> Is there any way to get this to work with M3 DS Real yet?


Dont Bother No ones gonna answer to you
sorry :/
im still trying to figure out how to get this working on the iTouch 2


----------



## Ephidiel (Oct 28, 2010)

must have had some old settings on my acekard2i that hindered me from playing this game 
after completly removing akaio 1.8.1 files and putting a clean one on the card it finally works °__°


----------



## gillman (Oct 28, 2010)

I think M3 Real might be able to run it with this now.

http://filetrip.net/f22034-M3-NineTail-r6.html


----------



## chrisrev1909 (Oct 28, 2010)

Well I have the rom and I want to play it on my No$GBA but it keeps comming up with white screens.  Any ideas on how to fix this problem?


----------



## MaxiPower90 (Oct 29, 2010)

gillman said:
			
		

> I think M3 Real might be able to run it with this now.
> 
> http://filetrip.net/f22034-M3-NineTail-r6.html



Im new to cards and all that but i do have a M3 ds real card, now when i download this, were does it go? like ii extracted it onto the card and didnt do anything whatsoever... maybe im using it wrong tho


----------



## gillman (Oct 29, 2010)

MaxiPower90 said:
			
		

> gillman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can confirm that it definitely works.

What you want to do first is format your card because Wood M3 needs to have unfragmented saves on it.  So you can drag your data off of the card, format the card, and then drag the data back on.

The second thing you need to do is put the latest Sakura firmware on the card, get it here.  To do this put the folder named SYSTEM on the root of the card.

The third thing you need to do is put the Nine Tail firmware on the card and tell windows to Copy over all the files when it asks if it should.  To do this put all of the files inside the folder named "m3_ninetail" onto the root of the card.

When you Start the DS it will load up Sakura so select the "woodm3.nds" file to load up the Wood firmware.

The author also left some instructions on how to get the firmware to work.

Credit goes to Xenon for making this amazing combination of firmware, and for updating it so quickly after WOOD 1.15 was released.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 29, 2010)

Play the games on Desmume and then export the save games into No$gba (winds pro version) and enjoy!


----------



## grape_garden (Oct 29, 2010)

gillman said:
			
		

> MaxiPower90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, just here to confirm that _Golden Sun_ work after installing this.


----------



## mangaTom (Oct 29, 2010)

Too bad I can only read gana and kana(stupid kanji) and slightly understand the conversation.Oh well there's the us release anyway.


----------



## Fer476 (Oct 29, 2010)

So um.....how do you play this on No$GBA?


----------



## MaxiPower90 (Oct 29, 2010)

major thanks going out to you guys... im a huges GS fan and have been waiting years for this, thanks for the great guide you offered. i always thought this m3ds real was crap (well not crap but out dated)

Thanks guys


----------



## Ephidiel (Oct 29, 2010)

kinda stuck right now at a few dungeons i can't advance because i'm missing the ice psynergy
where can i get the Accessory for Freeze? cause Crown doesn't know it natively and i'm not sure if theres a djinn combo that allows him to learn it

Apparantly i need to got to a town thats submerged and i already got 1 of the keys to enter 
namely the Scrool i got from some random king and Heart now i'm stuck no idea where to get the 2nd key


----------



## Berthenk (Oct 29, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Berthenk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wait, so I'm a kid, troll or incredibly stupid because I "didn't understand my (your) post"? If you had probably properly written your post, we wouldn't have to guess at what you wanted to magically appear in our heads when reading your post. Also, some people are impatient, like I am.

And yes, I'm a kid, no, I'm not a troll and I'm not incredibly stupid either.


----------



## Damage dealer (Oct 29, 2010)

Anyone knows how to run this SC DSONE(i)?


----------



## padoca85 (Oct 29, 2010)

patch:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GE09MZ8H

credit to Rudolph


----------



## digipokemaster (Oct 29, 2010)

the patch work so far on my r4irts&sdhc fw2.7e


----------



## Dezmond (Oct 29, 2010)

padoca85 said:
			
		

> patch:
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GE09MZ8H
> 
> credit to Rudolph



Anyone maybe got this patch as an .ips file I can't use .exe on my Mac.


----------



## ken878 (Oct 29, 2010)

gotten pretty far on it im only stuck on the puzzle where you have to light the two fire then use rain to fill the empty bucket and then use whirlwind to spin the windmill but when i try to get to the face i always have to start over soo now im giving up and wait for the english one so i can know what i have to do.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow! this game in japanese is very difficult to play! The puzzle are so hard and nice in the same time


----------



## digipokemaster (Oct 29, 2010)

i just started it seem easy for me right now it might get hard later on and thank god for the touch screen  L and R to use them


----------



## Uthuriel (Oct 29, 2010)

padoca85 said:
			
		

> patch:
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GE09MZ8H
> 
> credit to Rudolph



is not working on CycloDs Firmware B.4


----------



## Blackzeta (Oct 29, 2010)

padoca85 said:
			
		

> patch:
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GE09MZ8H
> 
> credit to Rudolph



Not working on DSone(I) Evolution Firmware SP6


----------



## ChaosAxess (Oct 29, 2010)

Holding B during loading doesn't work on acekard 2i for me, neither does ap bypass.  Also can someone upload the patch somewhere else, can't download from MU where I am

better yet, can any acekard 2i user just upload their akaio files?


----------



## ayaka_fan (Oct 29, 2010)

Blackzeta said:
			
		

> padoca85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have a DSONEi you don't  need the patch, just update the system1.dat and use the clean rom.


----------



## SABERinBLUE (Oct 29, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, so, let me see if I understand what your logic here is.  Giga Gaia made a post that was vague and didn't succeed at communicating a clear idea.  Instead of simply saying "What?" or "I don't understand what you meant by that post" you choose to interpret his post as meaning the most idiotic thing ever (Why should Japanese games be made by Japanese people and released in Japan for Japanese gamer) and rail at him about how stupid his post was.  Then when he calls you on that, you say it's his fault because his post didn't mean anything.  So he's the idiot because you invented a meaning for his meaningless post?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 29, 2010)

before a patch was released.

was this working clean on DSONEi??

I know it was already working fine on DSTWO...so don't mention it.



everything works on that damn card.


----------



## ChaosAxess (Oct 30, 2010)

I wish I got a DSTWO, I don't understand why it apparently works on some AK2is but not others :\


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 30, 2010)

ChaosAxess said:
			
		

> I wish I got a DSTWO, I don't understand why it apparently works on some AK2is but not others :\




maybe fake AceKards?


----------



## darkspirit456 (Oct 30, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> ChaosAxess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be, my Acekard 2i can play it fine with AAP on, other people still can't play it o.o


----------



## ChaosAxess (Oct 30, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> ChaosAxess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I got it from a US respectable site for the right price.


----------



## ShadowMax (Oct 30, 2010)

I really wanted to wait for the english release and buy it, but it was stronger than me, I played it! XD


I have a DSTT, so those who wants to play, download "Unofficial DSTT Kernel_v117a13_rev47(ENG)"

I downloaded it here : http://www.share-online.biz/download.php?i...2617&type=2

It works with clean Rom!


----------



## Fer476 (Oct 30, 2010)

Well, I can play the game but it freezes when the game automatically saves (after the intro =/). It freezes and shows a message in yellow letters. I am using Wood R4 for clones in R4SDHC =/. Any way to fix this? I load WAIO and then R4dldi. I have turned off cheats and soft reset, but I get a message with yellow letters when the game loads, so I dont know if it is related. Any way to fix this? =/


----------



## darkspirit456 (Oct 30, 2010)

Dunno if anyone posted the fix... but this is the hex offset I found from 2ch and I put it in Open Patch

Tested with Acekard 2i without AAP work flawlessly! But tested with DSTT without extinfo white screens...

Download Here

1. Extract ALL files into the same folder
2. Drag and drop clean rom onto "Open Patch"
3. Click Yes then OK
4. .BAK file will be your clean backup rom and .NDS will be your patched rom!
5. Enjoy~


----------



## evening (Oct 30, 2010)

Fer476 said:
			
		

> Well, I can play the game but it freezes when the game automatically saves (after the intro =/). It freezes and shows a message in yellow letters. I am using Wood R4 for clones in R4SDHC =/. Any way to fix this? I load WAIO and then R4dldi. I have turned off cheats and soft reset, but I get a message with yellow letters when the game loads, so I dont know if it is related. Any way to fix this? =/



I'm having the exact same problem. I thought I might have to change the save size but haven't had a chance to try it yet. Any solutions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ken878 (Oct 30, 2010)

evening said:
			
		

> Fer476 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im using the wood R4 v1.04 from GBAtemp and im able to play it without any problem. you guys should redownload the regular R4 then put that on your mirco sd and then redownload the wood R4 and follow the instruction and make sure to copy the one you already have on a seprate folder on your computer incase you want it back to the way it was. I had to do that to fix mine once when i mess up and currpt it.


----------



## Kev63 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

I'm a huge fan of Golden Sun since the first one in Japanese on GBA. But I have a problem to make it working on my M3 Perfect SD. I know it's a old linker but some recent games (like Final Fantasy - The 4 Heroes of Light) work on it so why not Golden Sun! Of course I have the last firmware (quite old) and the last M3 Manager (old too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

I tried every patch found on this topic for other linkers (it can work sometimes ^^), and I still get a black screen.

Maybe one of you have an idea to make it working, or have found a patch somewhere else for this antic linker.

Thank you...


----------



## Soaline (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh ! Seems to work with Rudolph's patch ! R4SDCH 1.27. It loads. I will play and see if it goes on


----------



## DarkCrudus (Oct 31, 2010)

wonder if this has the same code to rename all the characters like the originals did.

up down up down left right left right up right down left up select i think. or maybe start + select at the end


----------



## Jarutais (Oct 31, 2010)

Dewds... Isnt there any way to find a solution for it to be played on any flashcard?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm an EDGE-DS owner, and since it's not a veery famous flashcard i think i'm screwed


----------



## SABERinBLUE (Nov 1, 2010)

Jarutais said:
			
		

> Dewds... Isnt there any way to find a solution for it to be played on any flashcard?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just upgrade to a more modern cart, son.


----------



## Fel (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm gonna wait for the English version as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yaaay!!! It's here, it's here!


----------

